# I let him win



## adventrue

Iki arkadaşlar Biri hep kazaniyor. Bir ara aldığı zaman o diyor: "Next time I'll let him win". Türkçesi nasıl olmali? "Bilerek onu kazandireceğim" belki?


----------



## Revontuli

Hi Adventrue,

I'd say: Bir dahaki sefere bilerek(on intention) onun kazanmasına izin vereceğim.

Revontuli


----------



## adventrue

Benim versyonum kabul edebilir mu?


----------



## Revontuli

I'd say no, Adventrue. Also, the verb "kazandırmak" mean different things:
kazandırmak: 1.to help somebody gain/earn
                  2.to be advantageous, to provide advantages

For example:

Bu dükkan bize çok kazandırıyor=This shop helps us earn a lot.
Yabancı dil öğrenmek size ileride çok şey kazandırır=Learning foreign languages will provide many advantages to you in the future.

You can say "kazandırtmak" for "make somebody win" but it doesn't work in your example. Because it's not forcing, a friend who always wins simply gives it up for the other.

For exa: Ona bu sınavı kazandırtacağım=I'll make him/her pass this exam.

I hope you won't get confused...


----------



## adventrue

Thanks both of you. No Ezgi, not confusing, very helpful.

Please, why did Revontuli put the word "sefer" into dative, "sefere"?
" Bir dahaki sefere bilerek(on intention) onun kazanmasına izin vereceğim."

Would there be other ways to say this? My friend used the phrase actually and I don't think he said it this way.


----------



## macrotis

*Bir dahaki sefere*

No reason. We can say *bir dahaki sefer* and this is not wrong either. Also, *gelecek sefer*.


----------



## wormhole

@Ezgi Revontuli & adventrue

Bir dahaki sefere _bilerek_(on intention) onun kazanmasına izin vereceğim.

There is no need to say "bilerek" because "vereceğim" also gives the same meaning that it is under his/her control to make it happen.


----------



## Revontuli

You're right, Wormhole. Thank you for correcting that.


----------

